
Reading List: Life After Google - interfixus
https://www.fourmilab.ch/fourmilog/archives/2018-10/001787.html
======
gcb0
article starts so well, outlining the lack of true decentralization of today
internet and how connection providers control everything as consequece.

then it mentions block chain, failing to realize that miners can monopolize it
just like amazon monopolized the current servers ("sorry, you cant run this
fork version on our for-rent servers")

don't waste your reading after blockchain is mentioned.

------
my_first_acct
This is a review of the new book by George Gilder, "Life after Google", which
came out in July.

